

Telcos gouging on SMS by up to 90,000%, says consumer group - yitchelle
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/mobiles/telcos-gouging-on-sms-by-up-to-90000-says-consumer-group-20140225-33ez4.html

======
headShrinker
I've been ranting like a lunatic about this for at least 7 years. It is well
documented the cost of a text is equivalent to that of a uncompleted phone
call. A consumer group has finally noticed? The timing is perfect as phone
providers switch profit centers from texting to data plans. Don't be surprised
if telecoms start offering free texting in the near future. Now when is a
consumer group going to notice that inkjet printer ink is $8,000.00 per
gallon?!

------
martinml
This was one of the reasons WhatsApp was a big success, at least in Europe,
and I suspect it's a reason it's not as well known in USA (they usually have
hundreds or unlimited texts included in their plans).

You can't expect to get away forever with charging 15 cent + tax per SMS.

------
gregsq
No news here, except for the issue of it not having already been reported on
in the country of origin, as far as I know.

